# anybody want to chat



## hunter41606 (Jan 13, 2008)

Buck-Bomb said:


> hey,I WAS BORED AND JUST WANTED TO TALK


i will if u are here lol


----------



## Jared Les (Jun 22, 2008)

PM people if you want to talk. Or atleast put this in the Shade Tree section.


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

Jared Les said:


> PM people if you want to talk. Or atleast put this in the Shade Tree section.


Kinda bossy huh? 

He just joined.. cut him some slack


----------



## Jared Les (Jun 22, 2008)

Bowhunter500 said:


> Kinda bossy huh?
> 
> He just joined.. cut him some slack


Just some friendly advice no need to get worked up over it. Already been in contact with him


----------



## Irishrobin (Oct 21, 2006)

right where are u guys from ?


----------



## Buck-Bomb (Mar 19, 2009)

from alabama


----------



## Irishrobin (Oct 21, 2006)

ireland


----------



## Southern Boy (Sep 4, 2008)

Georgia 







go dawgs/braves/falcones


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Pennsylvania.


----------



## No.1 Hoyt (Mar 11, 2007)

:hail:Illinois


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

Central Florida


----------



## Jared Les (Jun 22, 2008)

British Columbia, Canada


----------



## bowboy0 (May 19, 2007)

I am from West central IL... About 10min from Iowa.

Jake


----------



## DrawAim"Click" (Feb 5, 2009)

Ohio Rules!!!


----------



## Mach12 (Apr 3, 2007)

rathole illinois where the govenors are all in jail


----------



## Southern Boy (Sep 4, 2008)

lolthats halarious


----------



## wideerhunter94 (Feb 1, 2009)

wisconsin


----------



## thrill_seeker (Feb 2, 2008)

Wisconsin


----------



## buglebuster (Feb 18, 2009)

Kalama, Washington


----------



## Z Woods (Mar 29, 2009)

Illinois


----------



## LittleBucker (Dec 22, 2008)

minasota how aboute you:shade:


----------



## midwesthunter95 (Feb 10, 2009)

DrawAim"Click" said:


> Ohio Rules!!!


Tell em' !!! Ohio Rules!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LooMoo (Jan 30, 2007)

Where is hasn't stopped raining in years.... Washington state. 

Where the official bird should be a fish.


----------



## NDbowhunter31 (Mar 28, 2009)

North Dakota add me on MSN [email protected]


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

LooMoo said:


> Where is hasn't stopped raining in years.... Washington state.
> 
> Where the official bird should be a fish.


Hahaha, that's funny!


----------



## Xcreekarchery1 (Aug 7, 2007)

LooMoo said:


> Where is hasn't stopped raining in years.... Washington state.
> 
> Where the official bird should be a fish.


hey i got a freind up there, or mabye hes in DC haha.

im from GEORGIA


----------



## ky_grl:) (Oct 6, 2008)

Kentucky


----------



## sup3rfox (Mar 2, 2009)

fond du lac wisconsin


----------



## gunner77 (Jan 24, 2009)

kentucky


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

midwesthunter95 said:


> Tell em' !!! Ohio Rules!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I go up there about twice a year to hunt deer and do some fishing and ground squirrel hunting at our relatives place up there sinxce they have too many of them.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Ignition kid said:


> I go up there about twice a year to hunt deer and do some fishing and ground squirrel hunting at our relatives place up there sinxce they have too many of them.


Okay, by ground squirrel do you mean chipmunk?

Because I've seen reference to "ground squirrels" applying to chipmunks, prairie dogs, and a small relative of the chipmunk that lives out west. All of which seems to have conspired together to confuse the heck out of me.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

kegan said:


> Okay, by ground squirrel do you mean chipmunk?
> 
> Because I've seen reference to "ground squirrels" applying to chipmunks, prairie dogs, and a small relative of the chipmunk that lives out west. All of which seems to have conspired together to confuse the heck out of me.


I don't know, I'm just a high class ******* ( that's what everybody at school calls me because I hunt and they can't).


----------



## TheARCHER17 (Feb 20, 2008)

*Oklahoma!!!*

YA I'm From OKLAHOMA GO OU!!!!!!!


----------



## s4 shooter (Aug 15, 2008)

michigan:shade:


----------



## DEER HUNTER-7 (Oct 6, 2008)

God's Country or the UP of Michigan


----------



## gobblercrazy (May 9, 2008)

Nebraska, about a 5min minute WALK from Kansas, or a 30 second drive. 

GO BIG RED!


----------

